
VLC 3.0 Media Player release - XzetaU8
https://www.ghacks.net/2018/02/07/vlc-3-0-media-player-release/
======
thresh
It's not released yet - and the article in question links to our development
server.

I've disabled all access to nightlies for win32/win64/mac for now since those
binaries will not get update checks/will not be updated in a sane fashion. You
should not be using them.

We're still working on a VLC 3.0 release, and will announce it when it's ready
and our mirrors pick up all the binaries. Please have patience.

------
jbk
(VLC dev here)

VLC 3.0 is not released, no. The core code is tagged, but the release will not
happen before a couple of days.

------
ktpsns
Great! VLC is one of the few desktop codes I use for decades now and it
replaced Foobar2000 and Winamp, which were my previous favourites. So glad
they also have a great mobile user interface (which is great on both Android
and iOS). They can take the liberty to do that because VLC has a clean
architecture with frontend-backend seperation. There are VLC frontends for the
terminal (ncurses, asciiart), there used to be the wxWidgets one which is now
Qt, there is a web server frontend, and all this is built into regular VLC
binaries (as downloadable from the website or from your package manager) so it
works out of the box.

~~~
stryk
It's also pretty great on Windows 10 Phone, here's hoping that version gets
the 3.0 upgrade too.

------
dspillett
The official page ([https://www.videolan.org/](https://www.videolan.org/))
doesn't list it as released yet ("VLC 3.0.0 is tagged. Expect a release in the
next 3 days... (if no big issue arise)") - so it seems to be in a "final final
release candidate" state.

I'll be waiting at least the day or few and upgrading when it is fully
released.

~~~
okket
The title should include an 'upcoming' or so to make it less confusing. The
changelog is impressive though.

------
overcast
Does it let me open multiple windows on MacOS yet? For whatever reason, the
latest update of the os, forces all MP4 files to "convert" in quicktime. So I
had to switch up to VLC. One window at a time is horrible though.

~~~
Garvey
Not sure about Mac but there's an option for that in the windows version at
least.

Tools -> Preferences -> Playlist and Instances

"Allow only one instance" and "Use only one instance when started from file
manager", uncheck both to allow more than one window at a time all the time.

~~~
overcast
Yeh that doesn't exist under MacOS.

------
jrimbault
I've been using mpv on linux and windows for the past year, mostly because I
can launch it with an url and it will use youtube-dl behind the scenes to open
it.

I'll take a look, see what this new version of vlc is capable of.

~~~
jbk
VLC supports Youtube URL since a long time.

~~~
jrimbault
As said xori, VLC works beautifully with a lot of things/streams, but has
quirks I've not encountered with youtube-dl (which works with a number of
sites other than youtube)

